# My music that I have put full recordings up on the net of



## id0ntmatter (May 8, 2018)

I would just like to share once again some of the works that I've written that have their full recordings online. I plan on only having my first three piano sonatas on my youtube until I can play them myself. As for my chamber music and symphonic works, if I can find an orchestra or chamber music group to commission to play it, I will put those up on my youtube as well. I may or may not publish the sheet music for the sonatas I have published thus far as I am very picky about who I feel could best interpret my music, especially since my technique as a pianist is nowhere near the same level that my skill as a composer is.

With that said, here are two of the three of my first piano sonatas:










And here is my 8th sonata that I posted the full recording of because I was so proud of it once I finished it:






I'm probably going to keep this on my youtube until I finish my first sonata. I base my opus catalog on when the idea comes to me, not when I finish it so that's why the order may be a bit confusing

If you need the sheet music to have a better opinion of it I would prefer you let me know in PM as I don't wish to publicize the sheet music just yet.


----------

